# I have a Kindle Thumb



## Doxielvr3 (Jul 25, 2010)

My thumb hurts at the joint where my thumb attaches to my hand. I kept thinking I didn't hit it nor did I fall. Then I thought what am I doing that is repetitive. 

It hits me! My kindle!!!!!!  

I don't have tennis elbow I have kindle thumb! YIKES!

Anyone ever have this happen to them.

I am now alternating my fingers to turn the pages.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

How long have you had the Kindle?

When I first got mine it did take me a while to work out the most comfortable way to hold it and work the buttons, and I did get a bit of pain in my thumb, but I think this was more due to the way I was holding the Kindle in the crook of my thumb rather than to the repetitive movement.

The way I hold it now, my thumb rests on the button all the time, and the movement to click is fractional - certainly less than a millimetre, and if you watch you can't see my thumb moving.


----------



## Doxielvr3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Had my Kindle 2 for over a year now. Just read 3 books there were a huge novels. Barely put my kindle down and that is why I think my thumb started hurting. Now I just alternate my fingers.


----------



## Anna pearl (Feb 18, 2021)

My distal thumb joint is painf and swollen, and I think it was from a marathon readins session holding the kindle. I have tried ice and ordered a splint, though the thumb is so sore I don’t know how I will use it. I can’t take ibuprofen which would help. Any remedies?


----------



## My Two Cents (Feb 20, 2021)

I was in agonizing pain from a combination of kindle gripping and some neuropathy. I bought a contraption from Amazon called a Clamp Champion that's for ereaders and tablets. It has made a huge difference in my thumbs/hands.


----------

